# صحون طائرة في أستراليا !!!‏



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

*21/4/2009*

*نقل موقع صحيفة أسترالية عن ربة منزل أنها تمكنت من التقاط صور لجسم ‏مشبوه يعتقد أنه صحن طائر.‏ وقالت السيدة، واسمها كيم، أنها كانت تصور السحب والأمطار بهاتفها المحمول الشهر الماضي ،في منطقة ‏بالمرسون حيث تقيم ، لكنها لم تتنبّه للأضواء الغريبة التي ظهرت بين الغيوم الداكنة على شكل أقراص إلا بعد ‏تحميل الصور على جهاز الكمبيوتر.‏

وأشارت كيم الى أنها التقطت في ذلك اليوم اكثر من صورة وسجلت شريط فيديو، لكن الجسم المشبوه الذي يعتقد ‏انه صحن طائر لم يظهر إلا في لقطة واحدة.‏

وأضافت "من الصعب تحديد ما هو، الأمر غريب للغاية. كان هناك برق، ولكن الشكل الذي ظهر في الصورة لا ‏يشبه البرق لأنه مستدير. ثم ظننت انه قد يكون انعكاسا لضوء الشارع في شاشة الهاتف الجوال ولكن ليس هناك ‏من مصابيح".‏

وهذه القصة الثانية من هذا النوع تنشرها الصحيفة، بعدما اشارت الى مشاهدة آلن فيرغوسن من منطقة أكاسيا ‏هيل جسماً غريباً في السماء يشتبه بأنه صحن طائر.‏

وقال فيرغوسن ان هذه الصحون لا تظهر الا عندما يكون الطقس حاراً، مضيفاً "لا بد ان للكائنات الفضائية نظام ‏تكييف جيد".‏

وشرح أنها كانت المرة الاولى يعاين فيها ظاهرة كهذه، من دون ان يستبعد أن يكون ما رآه صحناً طائراً.‏ *
*المصدر: alarabonline.org*


----------



## fouad78 (22 أبريل 2009)

حقيقة خبر غريب وقريت كمان البارحة عن رائد فضاء أمريكي طلب من الرئيس أن يخرج الملفات الخاصفة بالفضائيين لأنه يؤمن بوجودهم
ميرسي يا دونا سلام ونعمة​


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

خبر غريب .....ولكن ...شكرا"


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا دونا على الخبر المثير والجميل

بالحقيقة انا متابع هذه الظاهرة من زمان 

شكرااا لنقلك الموضوع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الخبر والمعلومه يا دونا 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 أبريل 2009)

خبر مثير للدهشة


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا دونا للخبر

الي يعيش يا ما يشوف 

ميرسي يا قمر​


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرأ أختي دونا على الخبر 
انا قرأت كتاب عن الصحون الطائرة ومثلث برمودا
الحقيقة الحاجات دي كانت تشدني أوي للإطلاع عليها وقرأت أخبارها
وسمعت كمان رأي أحد الآباء عن الموضوع
وانه لا يتعارض أبداً مع الإيمان المسيحي
لكن وبصراحة انا لا أعتقد بوجود أحياء على أرض أخرى
ألف شكر على الخبر والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2009)

_فعلا خبر غريب بس حقيقى انا مش اول مره اسمع عن خبر زى ده ومن فتره كبيره_
_شكرا كتييير دونا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## grges monir (24 أبريل 2009)

الاقتناع بوجود كائنات ذكية  فى  الفضاء الخارجى يحتاج الى ادلة دامغة وليس تكهنات
رأيى الشخصى انة لايوجد
ميرسى دونا على المعلومة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

خبر مدهش يا دون دون




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> حقيقة خبر غريب وقريت كمان البارحة عن رائد فضاء أمريكي طلب من الرئيس أن يخرج الملفات الخاصفة بالفضائيين لأنه يؤمن بوجودهم
> ميرسي يا دونا سلام ونعمة​



*على فكره اشخاص كتير عندهم شبه يقين بوجود مثل هذه الاشيا ء وأعتقد أنه فى أبحاث جاريه للتأكد 
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> خبر غريب .....ولكن ...شكرا"



*ميرسى على المشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااا دونا على الخبر المثير والجميل
> 
> بالحقيقة انا متابع هذه الظاهرة من زمان
> 
> ...



*ميررررسى يا كليمووو على مرورك الجميل على مو ضوعى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## girgis2 (16 يونيو 2009)

*من الناحية العلمية وأقوال الذين شاهدوهم :-*

*1- لو كانت هناك مخلوقات مادية تزور الأرض فلماذا لا تظهر على التليسكوبات التي تراقب الأجسام التي تقترب من كوكبنا ؟!*

*2- لماذا تظهر غالباااا في المناطق النائية غير العامرة بالسكان مثل الجبال والكهوف وفي أوقات غير الذروة مثل الليل والظهيرة ؟!*

*3- ولماذا في كثير من الأحيان لا تسمح لمن يروهم من البشر بأخذ صور لهم ولا يظهرون في العلن ويفضلون هذة السرية المريبة ؟!*

*4- لماذا يفضلون الظلام وليس النور؟!*

*5- لماذا نسمع كثيرااا بقيامهم بااختطاف بني آدمييين أحياء ؟!*
*ولا نرى من يختطفون بعد ذلك ولو رجعوا يكونوا ذو خوارق غير طبيعية بالنسبة للبشر مثل أكل الزجاج والقفز من الأدوار الشاهقة والسحر وبعض الأشياء الغريبة والمقززة التي نراها في من يتسابقون في موسوعة جينيس للأرقام ؟!*

*(صينية كانت مصابة بالأيدز أخذوها ولففوها في الفضاء على حسب قولها وقعدوا يفحصوها أل يعني بيستكشفوا تكوين البني آدم أزاي !!! ورجعوها تاني ولما راحت تتابع الفحص والتحاليل كالعادة فوجئت بشفائها من مرض نقص المناعة)*

*6- أذا كانوا متقدمين علميا عنا كثيرااا كما يدعون لدرجة عبورهم للمجرات ماذا يحتاجون منا وهل هذا تهديدا لسكان الأرض مثلاااا خاصة مع حالات الأختطاف وأعمالهم العدوانية للبشر بأنهم سوف يحتلون الأرض يوما ما ؟!*

*وعلى رأي أنيس منصور في هذا الموضوع:-*

*7- ما هي المهمة الخطيرة المثيرة التي يعبرون من أجلها المجرات لكي يصلوا الى هنا من كوكبهم أو كواكبهم كما تدعي هذة المخلوقات ؟!*

*أما من الناحية الدينية المسيحية ؟!*

*8 - لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين أو في أي سفر أن الله خلق مثلاااا مخلوقات أخرى وفي كوكب آخر غير الأرض !!! وأنما بدء الخليقة البشرية كما نعلم بأدم وحواء فقط ؟!*

*9 - وأذا فرضنا جدلاااا بوجود خليقة أخرى على كوكب آخر فما هي قصة فدائهم ولماذا لم تذكر في الكتاب المقدس فبالنسبة لنا نحن كبشر قد تمت عملية فدائنا بمجئ الرب يسوع وصلبه على الأرض وقيامته أما بالنسبة لهم فكيف حدثت؟!*​*الله أعلم!!!*​
*(لقد قرأت منذ فترة كبيرة كتاب - للأسف ليس معي الآن - لكاهن كان يتكلم عن هذة المخلوقات والأطباق أو الصحون الطائرة ويقول أنهم شياطين ويدافع عن رأيه بقوله أن هذة الظهورات الشيطانية تدعم فكرة الألحاد وعدم وجود الخالق وتشكك في قصة الخلق التي في الكتاب المقدس والبتالي تشكك في جوهر الأيمان المسيحي المبني على قصة الفداء للبشرية)*

*وعجبي!!!*

*ان ابليس يخدع كل واحد على حسب معتقده وما يؤمن به ويريد أن يثبته ويدخل اليه من نقطة ضعفه*
*ففي الشعوب الشرقية يظهر في الغالب كالجان الأحمر والأخضر!!! على حسب المعتقدات الأكثر انتشارااا*
*أما الشعوب الغربية يظهر ككائن فضائي وعالم مستكشف للأرض وسكانها لكي يصدقوه لأنهم يعتمدون على كل ماهو مادي*

*فعلاااا عدو ماهر*

*وكما قال أحد الآباء برؤيته لابليس وهو لابس لكم هائل من الحلل ويأخذ لحسة من كل حلة ويلحس بها البني آدم المخدوع في نقطة ضعفه لتتملك فيه خطيته فمثلاااا المعثر من العين يلحسله عينه لكي تتملك فيه الشهوة والمعثر من لسانه يلحسه أيضاااا لكي يكذب وينافق ويدين ويحلف ويشهد بالذور ............وهكذا*

*لذلك غير مستبعد أن تكون الأطباق الطائرة أيضاااا خدعة منه*

:smi411:*أعتزر عن الاطالة في الرد للتوضيح*

*سلام المسيح معكم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررسى على الخبر والمعلومه يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> ​



*ميرسى ليك انت يا كوكو على تشريفك موضوعى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> خبر مثير للدهشة



*عندك حق يا كينج​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> شكرا دونا للخبر
> 
> الي يعيش يا ما يشوف
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر​



*ميرسى يا مورا على مشار كتك ووحشاااااااااانى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> شكرأ أختي دونا على الخبر
> انا قرأت كتاب عن الصحون الطائرة ومثلث برمودا
> الحقيقة الحاجات دي كانت تشدني أوي للإطلاع عليها وقرأت أخبارها
> وسمعت كمان رأي أحد الآباء عن الموضوع
> ...



*ميرسى يا الياس على مرورك المميز
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فعلا خبر غريب بس حقيقى انا مش اول مره اسمع عن خبر زى ده ومن فتره كبيره_
> _شكرا كتييير دونا_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*نورت الموضوع يا تونى
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> الاقتناع بوجود كائنات ذكية  فى  الفضاء الخارجى يحتاج الى ادلة دامغة وليس تكهنات
> رأيى الشخصى انة لايوجد
> ميرسى دونا على المعلومة



*ميرسى يا جرجس على مرورك وابداء رأيك فى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> خبر مدهش يا دون دون
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا أحلى كوكى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *من الناحية العلمية وأقوال الذين شاهدوهم :-*
> 
> *1- لو كانت هناك مخلوقات مادية تزور الأرض فلماذا لا تظهر على التليسكوبات التي تراقب الأجسام التي تقترب من كوكبنا ؟!*
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا جرجس على مرورك وابداء رأيك فى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

تصميم لصحن طائر

وشكرا دونا
على الخبر الهام
ودمتى بود​


----------



## كوك (17 يونيو 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومه_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> تصميم لصحن طائر
> 
> وشكرا دونا
> على الخبر الهام
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى يا وليم على مرورك المميز
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا على المعلومه_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​



*نورت الموضوع يا كوك
ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يا دونا على الخبر*
*انا اكتير احب ها المجال بما فية من غموض*
**​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى يادونا على الخبر
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مالدينى (8 يوليو 2009)

صورة لصحن فضائي في سماء ألمانيا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

*كل شئ ممكن 
ولا تعليق بجد*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *كل شئ ممكن
> ولا تعليق بجد*





التعليق مهم بالثقافي يا كيريا

هههههههه
لازم نتنور


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *شكرا يا دونا على الخبر*
> *انا اكتير احب ها المجال بما فية من غموض*
> **​



*انا كمان يا جوجو بحب جدااا قراءة اى اخبار جديده خاصه بالمجال ده
ميررسى كتير على المشاركه وربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *ميرسى يادونا على الخبر
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*



*نوررررررتى الموضوع يا اختى الحبيبه
ربنا يباركك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مالدينى قال:


> صورة لصحن فضائي في سماء ألمانيا



*ميرسى على الاضافه الجميله
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *كل شئ ممكن
> ولا تعليق بجد*



*ميرررسى يا كيرى على مشاركتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكــــــــــــــــرا  جــــــــــــــدا



موضــــــــــــــوع   مميــــــــــــــــــــز


الربـــــــــــــــــــ  يبارككمـــــــــــــــــــــ​*


----------



## maria123 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااا لنقلك الموضوع


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااا دونا على الخبر المثير والجميل

بالحقيقة انا متابع هذه الظاهرة من زمان 

شكرااا لنقلك الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> * شكــــــــــــــــرا  جــــــــــــــدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا النهيسى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

maria123 قال:


> شكرااا لنقلك الموضوع



*ميرسى على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *شكرااا دونا على الخبر المثير والجميل
> 
> بالحقيقة انا متابع هذه الظاهرة من زمان
> 
> شكرااا لنقلك الموضوع*



*ميرررررسى على المرور
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ميرسى كتير يا دونا 
انا بحب اقرا المواضيع دى اوى واللى بيعجز العلم عن تفسيرها 
المسيح معك وييباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع ميرسى كتير يا دونا
> انا بحب اقرا المواضيع دى اوى واللى بيعجز العلم عن تفسيرها
> المسيح معك وييباركك



*فعلا المواضيع العلميه الغامضه بتثير الفضول 
ميرررسى خالص يا ديدى على مشاركتك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة وغريبة

شكرا دونا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومات قيمة وغريبة
> 
> شكرا دونا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## zama (8 يونيو 2010)

خبر لذيذ أوووووووووووووى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> خبر لذيذ أوووووووووووووى ..
> 
> أشكرك ..



*ميرررسى يا زاما
ربنا معاك*


----------



## rana1981 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا يا دونا على نقلك الخبر​*


----------



## ساندور (7 أغسطس 2010)

ما زال امامنا الكثير لكى نصل الى ذره من العلم الالهى


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا يا دونا على نقلك الخبر​*



*ميرررسى يا ارق رنوووون :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ساندور قال:


> ما زال امامنا الكثير لكى نصل الى ذره من العلم الالهى



*اكيييييد عندك حق
الف شكر لمشاركتك فى موضوعى
ربنا يباركك*


----------

